# Dinos



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Is anyone else fascinated with the fact that birds are directly descended from dinosaurs, They are one of the very few creatures who survived the mass extinction 65 million years ago.

I watched a programme on National Geographic which featured a biopsy of an embryonic chick and it was discovered to have three extra vertebrae (the beginning of the dinosaur tail) which were absorbed before the chick is fully form and hatched.

My ten year old grandson is very impressed and thinks Birdie is even more cool.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought it was interesting too. It's hard to see the resemblance


----------



## kan3288 (Jan 28, 2013)

It is really fascinating! My family always comments on how Tango has dinosaur feet.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think it's hard to see the resemblance at all :lol: If Rocko lunges to bite something and his neck stretches out far enough, he looks just like a tiny t-rex 

That's why I occasionally call him my pocket dinosaur.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

I tried explaining to Ziggy once that his relatives were dinosaurs. He looked dubious.

Also, I'm fascinated by the fact that some dinosaurs had feathers. The science is still inconclusive about it, but there were certainly dinos that had them and later on, hybrid dinosaud-avians. Here's a good, if slightly scientific, article on recent findings: http://www.theguardian.com/science/lost-worlds/2013/jun/10/dinosaurs-fossils


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

ccollin13 said:


> I tried explaining to Ziggy once that his relatives were dinosaurs. He looked dubious.


I can picture that! At least he took it in. I'm still trying to explain to Jaid poop is not food. I don't think his brain evolved anymore than the dinosaurs


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

It is strange to think it although I do play on a dinosaur game where you can be the dinosaurs and if I play the flying one and use its roar, Sam and Blizz reply to it! and they are really interested in the monitor when I am flying on it


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I honestly see a lot of resemblance. They remind me of Jurassic Park haha (not saying that's an accurate movie, but you know)


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

The dinosaurs never really went extinct, they evolved into birds. 

I see lots of similarities. T-Rex is very similar in bone structure to parrots actually. I just don't know if they're as cuddly. LOL!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I usually associate birds with either the flying dinosaurs or raptors...never really think of the larger dinosaurs because of how birds flock, from what we're usually shown, smaller dinosaurs especially were in large groups. Where as most of the time you see the larger carnivores being described as loners.

But yes, lets all collect our birds molted feathers and stick them on a Trex skeleton!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

MuffinsMommy said:


> The dinosaurs never really went extinct, they evolved into birds.
> 
> I see lots of similarities. T-Rex is very similar in bone structure to parrots actually. I just don't know if they're as cuddly. LOL!


I SEE THE RESEMBLANCE


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> I SEE THE RESEMBLANCE


oh my I nearly died laughing!!!!!!


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL, ccolin13 that resemblance s striking :lol:
Instead of Tommy brat, it's now Tommy T-Rex, lol.


----------



## MuffinsMommy (Nov 29, 2013)

Tommy is pretty intimidating there. LOL!

At this point, I don't think there is one bird on Earth that is threatening to humans. It's not like you can't leave a bird alone with a human and the human will get seriously hurt, or killed, like with a lion or a tiger. The human might get bit badly, but that doesn't lead to death. Even flocks don't normally attack humans, except in Alfred Hitchcock films. You just need to avoid nests. 

However, not too long ago, birds were pretty large and mean.

http://www.slideshare.net/herculanoalvarenga/killer-birds-ancient-predators-of-south-america


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Collin, I nearly peed myself :rofl:


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> I SEE THE RESEMBLANCE


Told you! :rofl:


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Poor Jaid! I am sure that he's super intelligent, but like all geniuses he doesn't pay close attention to trivial details :-D 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes. It's totally awesome. And baby 'tiels do remind me so much of little dino babies.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Yes. It's totally awesome. And baby 'tiels do remind me so much of little dino babies.


Especially the begging, screechy noises


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

Rather than the T-rex, scientists believe that the velociraptor was a dinosaur that had feathers and it was much smaller than the made up version for the film Jurassic Park.


----------

